# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Καρδερίνες κάνουν περίεργες κινήσεις

## Alfred

Καλησπέρα σε όλους , έχω 2 καρδερίνες εκτροφής , που τώρα και μια εβδομάδα παρουσιάζουν κάποια παράξενα κίνησης τους: τρίβουν συνεχεία το ράμφος στο κλαδί, κουνάνε το κεφάλι σαν να απελευθερώνουν από κάτι ενοχλητικό στο στόμα, κοιτάνε κάτω προς στο κοιλιά, τρίβουν και το πρόσωπο στα κλαδιά. Δεν ξέρω μου φέρνετε περίεργο! Κατά τα άλλα τρώνε πίνουν κανονικά, κάτω στην κοιλιά και στήθος είναι καθαρά και υγιεί! Κάποια βοήθεια τι μπορεί να είναι; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Αλφρεντ καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! 

μπορεις να γραψεις ελληνικα ή γραφεις greekenglish γιατι δεν γνωριζεις ελληνικη γραφη (απο το ονομα υποθετω οτι εισαι αλλοδαπος ισως ) .Αν μπορεις θα σε παρακαλεσω να  μην γραφεις greekenglish 


Tα πουλακια σου με ανησυχουν για υπαρξη τριχομοναδας .Σε παρακαλω να ανοιξεις το στομα τους , να δεις αν εχουν σαλια ή καποιο λευκο ή κιτρινο στιγμα σε καποιο σημειο του μεχρι βαθεια στο λαιμο τους . Να δουμε την κοιλια τους σε φωτο  με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα , μεχρι κατω στην αμαρα  .Επισης αν εχεις αντιπαρασιτικο για ψειρες , κανε σχετικο ψεκασμο σε πουλια και χωρο

----------


## Alfred

Δε μπορώ να γράψω με ελληνικά γράμματα επειδή το πληκτρολόγιο είναι στα αγγλικά. Εγώ είμαι απ' την Κορυτσά (Αλβανία). Σάλια έχουν τα πουλιά στο στόμα, άσπρο και κίτρινο χρώμα δεν έχουν κάτω όπως ανάφερα πιο πάνω είναι καθαρά με λίγο περισσότερο λίπος, διάρροια δεν έχουν καθόλου. Είναι ζωηρά τρέφονται και πίνουν, κελαηδάνε κανονικά, εκτός απ τα σημάδια που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Συγγνώμη για το λατινικό μου, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ αλλιώς!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

εχεις την επιλογη της χρησης και φαρμακου για τριχομοναδα (αυτο δεν το ρισκαρεις για αργοτερα ) και αντιβιωσης για αναπνευστικο (baytril ή micoresp απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη ή augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg  απο φαρμακεια )  αλλιως αρχικα μονο για τριχομοναδα 

φαρμακα για τριχομοναδα , ειτε flagyl σιροπι απο φαρμακειο (μου γραφεις των ποσων mg βρηκες ) ειτε chevicol απο κτηνιατρικα ή αλλο με δραστικη ουσια εναλλακτικη των αλλων δυο την ρονιδαζολη  .Αναλογως τι θα παρεις τα λεμε για δοσολογιες 


αυτο που επειγει ειναι για τριχομοναδα και αν βρεις flagyl αλλα σε σιροπι , το παιρνεις ακομα και σημερα σε διημερευον  και μας ενημερωνεις


Νομιζω υπαρχει προγραμμα που θα σου λυσει το θεμα του πληκτρολογιου , αλλα ας λυσουμε το θεμα με τα πουλακια σε αυτη τη φαση και θα το δουμε μετα το θεμα με τα greekenglish 


Eιτε πατριωτης μας απο Κορυτσα εισαι , ειτε γειτονας απο Αλβανια , καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας !!!

----------


## Alfred

,egine ,eyxaristo yia tin apodoxei , pao na paro flagil siropi. mpas kai prolabo ,,  :Happy:

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα ..βλέπω και εγω ενα αρσενικό να κανει συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα δηλαδη να κανει σαν τα ταιζει και να βγάζει πανο στα καλαμκι ενα λευκό πράμα και μετα να το ξανά τρώει ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Κωστα προσπειειται οτι ταιζει μικρα , δειχνει επιθυμια να ζευγαρωσει




> Δεν ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα ..βλέπω και εγω ενα αρσενικό να κανει συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα δηλαδη να κανει σαν τα ταιζει και να βγάζει πανο στα καλαμκι ενα λευκό πράμα και μετα να το ξανά τρώει ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Ναι  κάπως  έτσι!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Η τριχομοναδα δεν ξεκολλα για να ηταν κατι τετοιο . Προφανως οτι σου λενε τα παιδια (στους παπαγαλους ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο σαν κινηση ) γιατι αν ηταν πραγματικος εμετος , το πουλι θα ηταν χαλια ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστω παιδιά.το πουλι κελαιδαει κανονικά..ειναι ευδιάθετος...αλλα ειπα ας το αναφέρω γιατι περισυ δεν το έκανε αυτό ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Συνήθως   ανοίγει   το  στόμα  του  και  το  βάζει  στο  πόδι   και  κάνει  σαν  εμετό   το  ξανακαταπίνει   και  δώσε  πάλι   η γλώσσα  του  σώματος  που  έχουμε πει  άλλες  φορές.  Ακριβώς  το  γιατί  δεν  το  ξέρω.

----------


## Alfred

flagyl siropi den brika , exi e lipsi , piga se 8 farmakia den yparxi ,, ti allo mporo na paro ?? :\

----------


## jk21

> εχεις την επιλογη της χρησης και φαρμακου για τριχομοναδα (αυτο δεν το ρισκαρεις για αργοτερα ) και αντιβιωσης για αναπνευστικο (baytril ή micoresp απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη ή augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg  απο φαρμακεια )  αλλιως αρχικα μονο για τριχομοναδα 
> 
> φαρμακα για τριχομοναδα , ειτε flagyl σιροπι απο φαρμακειο (μου γραφεις των ποσων mg βρηκες ) ειτε chevicol απο κτηνιατρικα ή αλλο με δραστικη ουσια εναλλακτικη των αλλων δυο την ρονιδαζολη  .Αναλογως τι θα παρεις τα λεμε για δοσολογιες



Σε ποια περιοχη μενεις; σε καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα μπορεις να βρεις chevicol ( διμετριδαζολη ) ή καποιο αλλο που να εχει δραστικη ουσια την ρονιδαζολη (πες να κανει για τριχομοναδα ) 

Αν δεν βρεις κανενα , τοτε παρε καψουλες flagyl απο φαρμακειο αλλα δεν ξερω αν σιγουρα εχει σωστη διαλυτοτητα το εσωτερικο της 

Θα ηθελα να μας βαλεις ενα βιντεο των πουλιων να κανουν αυτη την κινηση

----------


## Alfred

sto kentro , lukabito,video dystixos den mporo na paro , apla kanoun kapia kinisi , xtipane to ramfo sto kladi , sta syrmata grrrrr-grrrrr , dagonoun pali ta syrmata,aygothikes , san na masane kati sto stoma kounane to kefali grigora deksia-aristera san na exi kolisi kati sto stoma , kitane kato pros to stithos kai tin kilia tous , tsimbane ta podia tous,exoun ligo salia ekso sto ramfo, kata ta alla einai zoira kai trone ,pinoun kanonika kai lene ta dika tou taktika ,, kapio ktiniyatros mou ipe oti einai mukites ,, tora den ksero ,, ayrio tha pao mipos bro tin chevicol ,, :\

----------


## jk21

σε περιστερι , κορυδαλλο θα βρεις καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα .Αν δεν σε ενημερωσει καποιο μελος με πμ και δεν βρεις στη διαδικτυακη αναζητηση σου , πες μου να σου στειλω με πμ 

Ριξε και για ψειρες , μην τυχον ... αλλα μαλλον τριχομοναδα ειναι και τα πουλια σου καποια στιγμη στη ζωη τους , αν δεν ειναι πιασμενα , ηρθαν σε επαφη με πιασμενα ...

----------


## Alfred

nai yia psires e kana simera olo to xoro tous, kloubia ,ta poulia kato sta ftera , sto mbalkoni e kana opou ixe kloubia ,,  :Happy: 


mipos epidei tous bgalo pou kai pou sto mbalkoni exoun erthi se epafi me agria poulia !!

----------


## jk21

Ολα πιθανα αν δεν εχεις κατασκευη προστασιας απο αρπακτικα .Αλλα τοτε δεν ειναι μονο τριχομοναδα ο κινδυνος σου αλλα κυριως τα αρπακτικα

----------


## adreas

> sto kentro , lukabito,video dystixos den mporo na paro , apla kanoun kapia kinisi , xtipane to ramfo sto kladi , sta syrmata grrrrr-grrrrr , dagonoun pali ta syrmata,aygothikes , san na masane kati sto stoma kounane to kefali grigora deksia-aristera san na exi kolisi kati sto stoma , kitane kato pros to stithos kai tin kilia tous , tsimbane ta podia tous,exoun ligo salia ekso sto ramfo, kata ta alla einai zoira kai trone ,pinoun kanonika kai lene ta dika tou taktika ,, kapio ktiniyatros mou ipe oti einai mukites ,, tora den ksero ,, ayrio tha pao mipos bro tin chevicol ,, :\


Χαρακτηριστική   κίνηση  του  άγριου  είναι  δεν  έχουν  τίποτα  τα  πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα θα συμφωνουσα απολυτα (για αυτο ζητησα και το βιντεο , που ομως ... ειναι αδυνατο να εχουμε ) αλλα με αγχωνουν τα σαλια που αναφερει . Το φορουμ σε θεματα ασθενειων εχει εξαιρεση και αποδεχεται θεματα για πιασμενα πουλια και αυτο πρεπει να το ξερει ο Alfred αν ειναι να βοηθησουμε πραγματικα τα πουλακια ειτε εχουν θεμα , ειτε παρουν φαρμακα χωρις λογο


γιατι αν τα πουλακια ειναι πιασμενα και δεν χρειαζονται αυτο το φαρμακο τωρα , κανοντας μια φυσιολογικη κινηση του νευρικου σαστισμενου πουλιου στη φυλακη του , συντομα θα θελουν αλλο αλλου ειδους  πραγματικα και θα ειναι ισως αργα

----------


## Alfred

ta poulia einai ektrofeis , ta exo pari apo atomo pou bgazi synexia mono ektrofeis karderines ,otan piga ta pira sto xoro tous den e kanan tetia kinisis , yiafto me kani entiposi !! tora yia to chevicol piga se ktiniatrio psaxnane ,rotisane stin apothiki den yparxei oute afto to farmako !!

----------


## jk21

ψαξε και για ronidol , campacokzid ,trichomonex

ή οποιο αλλο σου πουνε οτι εχει ρονιδαζολη  αρκει να σου δινουν δοσολογια και για μικρο πουλακι 

Αλλιως παρε flagyl  καψουλες  ( 5 ευρω σε φαρμακεια ) και θα τα πουμε αναλογα για δοσολογιες

----------


## Alfred

kalimera , brika Flagyl  kapsoules  500mg . ti dosologia na doso sta poulia ??  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω πμ σε λιγο . Θα δωσεις για 7 μερες και καθε 2 με 3 μερες θα εχουμε νεα τους .Δεν θα σταματησεις αν δεν εχουμε νεα και την 7η μερα , ως προς τα συμπτωματα

----------


## Alfred

,, e kana opos mou ipes tora perimeno , exete nea meta apo 2 meres . .

----------


## Alfred

kalispera , simera 3 i mera tis terapias me flagyl , ta symadia paramenoun se idio bathmo , me ligo elafri sta sympyomata , mou kani periergia epidei simera pira mia thilikia ektrofeis molis to bala spiti se zebgarostra moni tis , ksekinise kai afti na kani ta idia me tous 2 pou ta exoun idi , parolo pou den itan sto idio xoro epidei ta ixa bgali ligo sto mbalkoni , i thilikia pou pira ksekinise na xtipai synexia to ramfo tis sto kladi , kai na kounai to kefali na masai sto stoma , me liga logia idia me tous 2 pou ta exo stin terapia !! :\

----------


## jk21

Βγαλε ολα τα πουλια απο το χωρο που τα ειχες και απ τα κλουβια τους .Ψεκασε χωρις τα πουλια ολο το χωρο και τα κλουβια (αφου καθαριστουν καλα πρωτα ) με 


*icon της syrgenta* απο καταστηματα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα ή ειδη απεντομωσης 


Περασε ολα ανεξαιρετως και ταυτοχρονα την ιδια μερα τα πουλια με μια συντομη ψεκασια στο σβερκο frontline ή effipro απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη (κανενα αλλο ) και επανεφερε τα στα κλουβια τους μετα απο μια μερα απο τη στιγμη που εκανες με icon το χωρο . 


Πιστευω οτι εχεις θεμα με ψειρες ή ψεκασες προσφατα με ισχυρο σκευασμα το χωρο μαζι με τα πουλια και ειτε εχουν νευρικοτητα λογω της προσπαθειας της ψειρας να φυγει , ειτε τα πουλια επηρεαστηκαν νευρολογικα απο το σκευασμα (μονο αν δεν κανει για ψεκασμο πανω σε πουλια )

Συνεχισε παντως την αγωγη με flagyl τουλαχιστον μεχρι την 7η μερα και να εχουμε ξανα νεα

----------


## Alfred

egine eyxaristo polu ,,

----------


## Alfred

syngenta-icon 2.5 CS ?afti einai ?

----------


## jk21

Ναι αυτο  . Θα κανεις τη διαλυση που λεει οχι σαν προληψη αλλα ως αντιμετωπιση υφισταμενου προβληματος . Προσοχη τα πουλακια σε αλλο χωρο 




και αυτο ειναι το effipro που χρησιμοποιω και ειναι φθηνοτερο απ το frontline

----------


## Alfred

kalispera, simera einai i 7-mi mera tis terapias me flagyl , ta arsenika den to kanoun polu afta ta symadia na xtipoun to ramfos sto kladi , apla den einai zoiri opos itan prin tin terapia , eno i thilikia kani pio polu afta ta xtipimata afou ksekinise pio arga tin terapia , ta arsenika einai ligo  fouskomeni meta tin terapia !! :\

----------


## jk21

εκανες την αγωγη για τις ψειρες; αν ναι , τα πουλια που τα ειχες οταν ψεκασες το χωρο ; σε ποσο χρονο τα επεστρεψες;

----------


## Alfred

prin 10 i meres ta psekaza ola me antiparazitiko tis versele-laga , episis tous baza apo mia stagona frontline kato sta ftera tous ,, etsi ipa na pernai ligo kairos n to ksanakano ,,

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω τι εχουν τα πουλακια , αλλα αν τα βλεπεις πιο νωχελικα παρα το φαρμακο για τριχομοναδα τοτε ειναι κατι αλλο ... υποψιαζομαι ψειρα .Αν δεν εκανες ταυτοχρονη αγωγη σε ολα ανεξαιρετως και αν δεν καθαρισες το χωρο πριν ψεκασεις , μπορει να εχεις θεμα 

Χωρις εικονα κουτσουλιων , χωρις εικονα της κοιλιας τους και χωρις ενα βιντεο να δουμε τη συμπεριφορα τους , δεν μπορω προσωπικα να βοηθησω περισσοτερο

----------


## Alfred

egine eyxaristo polu ,, yia tin prospathia sas ,, tin kalimera mou se olous .

----------


## Alfred

καλισπερα , τα 2 καρδερινεσ εκτροφεισ που ιχαν το προβλιμα τα ε δοσα σε ενα φιλο , καθαριζα τα παντα το χορο και ολα τα κλουβια , και τα πσεκαζα με αντιπαραζιτικο σπρει , και ε μεινα 2 εγδομαδεσ χορεισ πουλια , πριν 4 μερεσ πιρα ενα καναρο τιμβραδο , τιν προτι μερα ιντακσι , μολισ τιν δεγτερι μερα κσεκινισε και αφτοσ να κουναι το κεφαλι δεκσια και αριστερα γριγορα , να ανειγει το στομα και να μασαι σαν να σπαι αμο ι σπορουσ δαγκονι και τα ποδια κατο , και χτιπαει το ραμφο γριγορα και συχνα στο κλαδει τοθ , δλδ με λιγο λογεια τα ιδια σγμπτοματα με τισ καρδερινεσ , σιμερα τεταρτει μερα εχι φουσκοσει λιγο, και ειναι συνεχια στο τροφει σαν να μιν χορτενει !! ευχαριστο !

----------


## jk21

ειτε νευρικα συμπτωματα απο ισχυρη δοση αντιπαρασιτικου στο χωρο , ειτε υπαρχουν ακομα ψειρες ειτε τριχομοναδα αλλα μαλλον τα δυο πρωτα ως πιθανοτερα

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα alfred 
Κανονικα για μενα δεν επρεπε να δωσεις τα πουλακια
Ηταν δικια σου ευθυνη να τα γιατρεψεις
Το κλουβι το καθαρισες ενταξει
Τις πατηθρες τις ταιστρες τον πατο του κλουβιου την ποτηστρα τα απολυμανες?
Μην σου πω οτι στην θεση σου θα καθαριζα και εκει που ειχα το κλουβι και θα το πεταγα γιατι αμα το εδινες πουθενα μπορει να κολλαγε το πουλακι που θα εβαζαν μεσα
Αλλα καλυτερα να ανεβασεις φωτογραφιες με το πουλακι
Τις κουτσουλιες και την κπιλια του για να σου πουν τα παιδια περισσοτερα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Εδώ  έχουμε  η  ένα  άσχετο   από  πουλιά  η   έναν  που  μπήκε  για  να  δημιουργήσει   προβλήματα στο φόρουμ  άποψη  μου  είναι  να  το  κλειδώσεις.

----------


## jk21

Το φορουμ ηταν ειναι για απειρους *κυριως* και εμπειρους εκτροφεις , ειδικα αν οσοι ισως ειναι το δευτερο  , δεν δινουν σημασια στο φορουμ και απεχουν εκτος εξαιρεσεων διαχρονικα  ! Ειναι για να βοηθησει και τον πιο απειρο σε γνωσεις *αλλα και για αλλαγη στασης σε θεματα που αφορουν την ορνιθοκουλτουρα των ιθαγενων* .Κανενα θεμα δεν κλειδωνει εκτος αν εμφανως παραβιαζει τους κανονες της παρεας .Η διαχειριση το ελεγχει παντα αυτο και σε αυτη την παρεα ποτε δεν μπορεσαν (ακομα και οταν ηταν πραγματικοτητα ) τα troll να δημιουργησουν προβλημα αλλα η γκρινια οσων δεν την εκτιμησαν ! 

Επι της ουσιας πιστευω οτι ο Alfred αν θελει πραγματι να βρει λυση στο προβλημα του , πρεπει να μας δειξει φωτο του χωρου του και των πουλιων του με κοιλιες να ειναι ορατες , ενω αν ειναι εφικτο να δουμε και φωτο του εσωτερικου του στοματος με φακο φωτιζομενο . Αλλιως δεν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε !

----------


## adreas

Ωραία   Δημήτρη   προσπάθησε   να  βρεις   το  φάρμακο   για  να  σκοτώσει  το  βακτήριο  βόμβα   που   δρα   μέσα   σε  μια  μέρα.

----------


## jk21

Αν και δεν ειναι του παροντος θεματος ακριβως ,  Ανδρεα αν το εβρισκα θα ηταν μονο εμπειρικα , αν 15 ατομα εστω αρχικα  με παρομοιο προβλημα μου λεγανε οτι δωσανε αυτα τα φαρμακα χωρις αποτελεσμα και δοκιμαζαμε κατι διαφορετικο και επιανε , οπως επιασε περυσι με το gentamicina . Εχω σταματησει να εχω τις επαφες που ειχα στο fb οπως μαλλον ξερεις , παρα μονο με ενεργα μελη του φορουμ που θα τα πουμε καποια στιγμη και εκει , οποτε δεν υπαρχει αυτο το στατιστικο δειγμα που θα εβρισκε κατι απο τυχη κυριως .Ομως οταν εκατονταδες εκτροφεις οχι μονο ιθαγενων αλλα και καναρινιων εχουν προβλημα (και ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο απλα δεν ξερω ποσες εκατονταδες ... ) και πολλοι απο αυτους εχουν εσοδα απ τα πουλια τους και δεν το ψαχνουν με τους μονους αρμοδιους να το κανουν σωστα (τους πτηνιατρους ) με εξετασεις διεξοδικες , ε δεν βγαινει ακρη . Ξερω θα μου πεις καποιοι το εχουν κανει χωρις αποτελεσμα ... για να εχει αποτελεσμα πρεπει να γινει συντονισμενα και μαζικα μεσω των συλλογων . 

(αν θες να επεκταθουμε στο θεμα  , θα το διαχωρισω σε ξεχωρο )

----------


## Alfred

,,το ε βαλα απο τορα το φουνγοστατιν, αυριο τετια ορα το αλαζο ,,

----------


## jk21

Για οσους ισως δεν καταλαβανε , ο Alfred ηρθε με το πουλακι και βρεθηκαμε καπου στο Περιστερι .Το πουλακι ειναι κινητικοτατο , τουλαχιστον απο κοντα (στο σπιτι λεει οτι ειναι νωχελικο ), εχει μια ελαφρια βραχναδα στο τσιου (ισως ετσι ειναι και η χροια του ) , καθαρο στομα και κοιλια που εχει μια μικρη υποψια για megabacteria  και εντερα οχι ερεθισμενα αλλα ελαφρως διακριτα  και παροτι τρωει αρκετα οπως μου ειπε , παραμενει αδυνατο οπως ειδα .Η κουτσουλια ηταν οκ (μου το εφερε με λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και ηταν προσφατες ευκολα διακριτες ). Ειπαμε να ξεκινησει fungustatine και θα δουμε στην πορεια  .


* Alfred επειδη ειναι φαρμακο ανθρωπινης χρησης που δεν εχει πανω του δοσολογια επισημη για πουλια , θα ηθελα να μην αναφερεις δημοσια δοσολογια

----------


## Alfred

συγνομι δεν το κσερα , μιποσ να παρο πιο πλουσιο μιγμα σε σπορους  ? να το παρι λιγο πανο του !,,

----------


## Alfred

σε σπορουσ

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να μην υπαρχει το μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορακι , για να αποκλειστει πιθανοτητα ενοχλησης του θυρεοειδους , που μπορει να δημιουργησει βραχναδα

----------


## Alfred

δεν νομιζο να ειναι απ το σπρο που λεσ (γνομι μου) επιδει και ι καρδερινεσ τα ιδια συμαδια ιχαν , τορα πσιρεσ δεν εχο δει καθολου , φοβαμε μιποσ ειναι νευρικοτιτα απο το αποίμανσι ποθ εχο κανι πολλεσ φορεσ !!

----------


## jk21

Αλφρεντ σου ειπα και απο κοντα οτι πρωτη πιθανοτητα δινω στο να εχεις κανει ισχυρη χρηση του αντιπαρασιτικου σε παραπανω δοσολογια . Τα πουλια εμφανιζουν νευρικα συμπτωματα ομως συντομα μειωνονται .Μετα πιθανοτητα ψειρας  , μετα καποια καντιντιαση (σε αυτο οχι στις καρδερινες , γιατι σε αυτο ακουσα βραχνη φωνη ) και αν δεν ειναι τιποτα απο αυτα , μπορει να ειναι ενοχληση απο το θυρεοειδη (το βραχνιασμα ) κατι συνηθισμενο οταν οι εκτροφεις δινουν αρκετο ρουπσεν .Αν ο προηγουμενος εδινε (δεν το ξερω ) τοτε ολα πιθανα .Δεν το παθαινουν ολα , αλλα οσα εχουν προδιαθεση γενετικη στο θυρεοειδη

----------


## Alfred

ναι , απλα και τα καρδερινια πριν να παρο το τιμπραντο  ιχαν ακριβοσ τα ιδια μα τα ιδια συμαδια , και τα 2 καρδερινια ιταν απο διαφορετικουσ εκτροφεισ,,,και μοθ κανι εντιποσι κατι να κολαι τοσο γριγορα σε 2 μερεσ,,

----------


## jk21

Στις καρδερινες μου ειχες πει για κινησεις περιεργες , οχι βραχνιασμα .Στο καναρινι οτι σου προτεινα να δωσεις , ειναι γιατι βλεπω να εχει καποιο βραχνιασμα .Συχνα οταν υπαρχει βραχναδα απο candida  τα πουλια κανουν και περιεργες κινησεις ενοχλησης .Οι καρδερινες ειχαν καθαρη φωνη;

----------


## Alfred

εκτοσ απ τον βραχωιασμα , τισ περιεγιεσ κινησεισ ειναι τα ιδια , δλδ καθαριζι το ραμφο του συνεχοσ τσιμπαι (δαγκονι) τα ποδια , κουναι το κεφαλι γριγορα αριστερα-δεκσια σαν να αποφεβγι απο κατι στο στομα του , α και οταν κιματε ακουω κατι θοριβοθσ σαν να σπαι σπορουσ , μαλλον μασαι στο στομα και στο υπνο τοθ !!

----------


## jk21

Αλφρεντ αν θες (αν και οχι συνηθισμενο σε καναρινια ) ψαξτο και για τυχον ακαρεα στην τραχεια , μεσω χρησης σταγονας pulmosan σε γυμνο σβερκο .Δεν νομιζω παντως ... για ψειρα το θεωρω πιο πιθανο

----------


## Alfred

καλισπερα , σιμερα το πιασα το πουλι ιχε κατι κοκινο χρομα στισ ακρεσ του ραμφου εκι που κσεκιναι ι τριχα , το ιδα απο κατο εχει αδυνατιζι πολυ ι κιλια εχι μαζεβτι μεσα , μαλλον γιαφτο καθετε συνεχια στιν τροφει δεν μπορει να τρεφετε σοστα , να μιν μπορει να τροει σποροθσ , του βαλα απο κθεσ αυγοτροφει μονο εκι ε τρογε ,, μιποσ κσερισ κανενα απο το φοροθμ ι του εχει τυχει τα ιδια συμπτοματα ? ευχαριστο !

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις κοκκινο; σημαδι απο αιμα;υπαρχει ακομα; αν οχι , μηπως ηταν  εντομο ; αν το δευτερο , τοτε ειναι ψειρα 

βγαλε την κοιλια του πουλιου να την δουμε με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα

----------


## Alfred

δεν ιταν πσιρα , ι κιλια εχει μπει μεσα παρολο καλι και πλουσιο μιγμα σπορον , τελικα το δοσα και αφτο να κανο διακοπι ενα χρονο χορεισ ποθυλία μιποσ φεβγει αφτο το ενωχλικτικο απ τον χορο μου , δεν κσερο ποσο καιρο θελι να εκσαφανιστουν τα παραζιτα , βακτιρια ι ιουσ , αχαρια χορισ πουλια , εγω παντοσ θα μεινο χορεισ πουλια κανενα χρονο , μετα θα δο στιν μπορεια εαν εχει φιγει το προβλιμα αφτο , ευχαριστο για τιν προσπαθια και τιν βοιθια σασ ιδικα στον φιλο Δημητρη !

----------


## Pidgey

Alfred εφόσον θεωρείς τα πουλιά "αναλώσιμα", που όταν αρρωστησουν τα δίνουμε και ξεμπερδευουμε... Καλύτερα να σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι με αυτά.

----------


## jk21

Εφοσον ενημερωσες τον νεο κατοχο για το προβλημα , ωστε να μην επεκταθει και σε δικα του πουλακια αλλα και να προσπαθησει να το αντιμετωπισει εγκαιρα και σε αυτο το πουλακι , καλως αν η κινηση εγινε για να μεινει ο χωρος χωρις ζωντανο οργανισμο για καποιο διαστημα , ωστε να εξαφανιστει τυχον παρασιτο ελλείψει οργανισμου που θα το θρεψει . Ομως αν εγινε χωρις αυτες τις συνθηκες , ειναι λαθος

----------


## Alfred

λεο πτι να μιν βασανιζουντε τζαμπα τα πουλια , εαν δεν ειναι βιοσιμο ο χοροσ εκτροφεισ , τορα να σταματισο ι οχι ειναι δικο μου θεμα , το ξανα λεω δεν πουλαο ποτε τα που λια ειμαι 48 χρονον αγοραζο καρδερινεσ και τισ αμολισο εκι που ανιγουν στι φυση , απλα το τελεφτεο καιρο μου μου εχουν παρουσιαζι νεεσ περιεργιεσ αροστιεσ που δεν τα εχω ξανα περασι πριν στα πουλια μου, για αφτο ζιτισα τιν βοιθια στο φορουμ αφτο, γιαφτο ξανα ευχαριστο τον κυριο Δημητρη για τιν προσπαθια του , γιατι ι αλλι συγνομι ποθ το λεω μονο αρνιτικεσ σχολιεσ ε γραπσαν ,,,

----------


## Pidgey

Τότε γιατί έδωσες τις καρδερινες όταν κατάλαβες πως δεν θεραπευονταν και μάλιστα πήρες άμεσα νέο πουλί; Που και αυτό όταν αρρωστησε τελικά το έδωσες... Μήπως εκεί που πήγαν οι καρδερινες και το καναρινι επαψαν να βασανιζονται εφόσον τα έδωσες αρρωστα;

Μακάρι να μην πουλάς πουλιά, μακάρι να θεωρείς ότι αυτά που γεννήθηκαν στη φύση θα πρέπει να επιστρέφουν σε αυτή. Όμως οι παραπάνω ενέργειες σου δε δείχνουν σε μένα άνθρωπο που νοιάζεται για αυτά.

Το αρνητικό σχόλιο μου το έγραψα για τον τρόπο που χειριστηκες τα πουλιά. Αν κάποιος τον θεωρεί "σωστό" ας το γράψει.

Το αν σταματήσεις ή όχι είναι δικό σου θέμα εννοείται. Τα πουλιά επίσης δικό σου θέμα θα έπρεπε να ήταν, αλλά δεν βλέπω να το σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## jk21

Αλφρεντ πιστευω οτι δεν εξαντληθηκαν οι πιθανοτητες να καταφερναμε να βρουμε το προβλημα στο πουλακι ή και στις καρδερινες , τουλαχιστον ηταν περισσοτερες μαλλον απο εκει που ειναι τωρα .Εχεις επαφη για να μαθαινεις νεα τους ; ενημερωσες τελικα ή οχι για το προβλημα τους;

----------


## Alfred

αλλι μια φορα εγο δεν ειμαι σιμερινοσ σε αφτο το χομπι ουτε το πεζο κσερολασ , απλα ανικσα αφτο το θεμα επειδι προτι φορα μου συμβενι κατι τετιο , τα πουλακια ο ανθροποσ τα εχει σε καραντινα και συνεχιζουν τα ιδια συμπτοματα , ο ανθροποσ μου λει μαλλον διλιτιριασι εχουν παθει μαλλον τα πουλια ,, τορα να πλινισ τα παντα και να απολυμανσισ ολο το χορο εκτροφεισ , με πλουσιο και ακριβο τροφει δεν κσερο και εγω τι να πο , απλα θα περιμενο λιγο να αποκτισο παλι πουλια ,,

----------


## jk21

Τα πουλια για να κανουν νευρικες κινησεις τοσες μερες μετα  , ειτε εχουν ψειρες , ειτε πηγαν σε νεο χωρο και δεχθηκανε ξανα ισως καποιο ισχυρο αντιπαρασιτικο , πριν ηρεμησουν απο τυχον ισχυρη δοσολογια του προηγουμενου (κυριως αντιπαρασιτικο χωρου που ριχνουμε χωρις τα πουλια )  .Αν τιναζουν το κεφαλι και προσπαθουν να φτυσουν , να κανει ελεγχο στο στομα τους ξανα για τριχομοναδα

----------

